# Broadband speeds



## 123laura

HI,

My husband has asked me to ask about broadband speeds in NZ, he may have some consultancy work in Ireland and if he can get someone to do a few site visits for him he would be able to completed it in NZ providing the broadband speed is good.

Many thanks,

Laura


----------



## Siouxzee

123laura said:


> HI,
> 
> My husband has asked me to ask about broadband speeds in NZ, he may have some consultancy work in Ireland and if he can get someone to do a few site visits for him he would be able to completed it in NZ providing the broadband speed is good.
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Laura


HI Laura
My husband said to take a look at this link https://www.telecom.co.nz/speed.
It explains all the broadband speeds etc.
Hope I am allowed to post the link as I am not advertising dont work for the telecom company or anything.


----------



## 123laura

Thank you!


----------



## topcat83

Siouxzee said:


> HI Laura
> My husband said to take a look at this link https://www.telecom.co.nz/speed.
> It explains all the broadband speeds etc.
> Hope I am allowed to post the link as I am not advertising dont work for the telecom company or anything.


Hi Siouxzee - no probls with this link as you're not advertising for your own personal profit - just for useful information.


----------



## zeiger

Does any ISP in New Zealand not have an unlimited data plan?

Not that I'm complaining, 40GB per month is pretty good, but I am so used to unlimited plans that I fear the cap


----------



## Constipated Earwig

The best speeds in NZ are in a few isolated spots that have cable via Telstra, they are in Christchurch, Wellington & a small area in Auckland (around Northcote, where Telstra's head office is). You can expect speeds like 1mb/s up AND down & also 5mb/s down. That being said many many parts of NZ are now on ADSL2+ which has a maximum line speed of 24mb/s. Very few will get that speed of course, I myself live semi rural in New Plymouth & get up to 14mb/s on ADSL2+ which I think is fantastic, considering our location. I am able to download at 1.4mb/s & upload at 800kb/s. We get 20GB p/m, a landline with free local calling & 2 cellphones with texting & free calling to the other mobile all for $140 p/m, just have to watch the data cost's if you have a high end mobile as the charges off plan are madness!


----------

